# Shimano US BAITRUNNER 6500 B Hammerpreis



## am-angelsport (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

TOP Angebot

* Shimano *
* US BAITRUNNER 6500 B
 * 
*NEU & OVP  *​ *Eine Rarität ist zurück !
*
* jetzt zum Hammerpreis* 
 
Produktbeschreibung: ​ Den Klassiker zu  verbessern, war eine große Herausforderung für Shimano und das völlig  überarbeitete US Baitrunner Modell hat überzeugt. Die integrierten  technischen Eigenschaften erhöhen die Laufleistungen der Baitrunner  Rolle. Ob Dreiecksrotor, Dyna Balance oder Power Roller - diese Rolle  begeistert alle Karpfen-, Hecht-, Waller- und Meeresangler.​
*Merkmale:* 


Kaltgeschmiedete Aluminium Spule 
XT7 Gehäuse 
Dyna Balance 
Hypergear 
Oversized Power Roller  
Kaltgeschmiedetes Getriebe 
Super Stopper II 
Biogrip


Details: ​

Gewicht: 867 g


 Kugellager: 3 + 1 Walzenlager


Schnurfassung: 0,30mm - 450m / 0,35mm - 310m



 Übersetzung: 4,2 : 1


Schnureinzug pro Kurbelumdrehung: 101cm

 

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Shimano-US-BAITRUNNER-6500-B-Hammerpreis_p12568_x2.htm







http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Shimano-US-BAITRUNNER-6500-B-Hammerpreis_p12568_x2.htm

bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.



www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de




[FONT=&quot]bei Fragen oder Interesse können sie uns täglich von 9.30Uhr bis 19.00 Uhr telefonisch erreichen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Bestellhotline: 07143 – 9607911[/FONT]




Beste Grüße


Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

